# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Ενδιαφέρεται κανείς για οθόνες χαρακτήρων?

## dal_kos

Καλησπέρα,
Δε ξέρω αν είναι η σωστή θέση, αλλά δε βρήκα κάποιο πιο σχετικό χώρο για αυτό το θέμα. Σκέφτομαι να παραγγείλω οθόνες χαρακτήρων μπλε-ασπρο, από το εξωτερικό και υπολογίζω πως θα έρθουν περίπου 5,5 ευρώ το κομμάτι, ίσως και λιγότερα αν μαζευτούμε πολλοί. Ανοίγω λοιπόν εδώ αυτό το θέμα να δω αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς. Ισχύει για μία βδομάδα. Τη παραγγελία θα την κάνω το επόμενο Σάββατο. Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας με ενημερώσει μέχρι τότε.
Ευχαριστώ.
Φιλικά,
Κώστας

ΥΓ: Χρησιμοποιούν τον γνωστό ελεγκτή 44780

----------


## klik

Για ποιά μάρκα μιλάς; Τι επιλογές δίνουν στα μοντέλα; (χρωματα/αριθμο χαρακτηρων)

----------


## mariosm

Και στην Ελλαδα τοσο κοστιζουν. Ποιος ο λογος για παραγγελια απ'εξω;

----------


## gsmaster

Πιο φθηνα εδώ http://www.sureelectronics.net/goods.php?id=123

----------


## dal_kos

klik Οι οθόνες είναι 16*2  αυτές που λέω περίπου 5,5€. Οι επιλογές στα χρώματα είναι η κλασική πράσινη με μάυρα γράμματα, πορτοκαλί σκούρο φόντο με πορτοκαλί γράμματα,  μαυρη με πράσινα γράμματα, και μπλε με ασπρα γράμματα.

Μάριε, εδώ τις βρήκα 7 την πράσινη και 8.50 τη μπλε. Γι αυτό και συζητάω το εξωτερικό που αν μαζευτούν και άλλοι θα αξίζει το κόπο.  Αν  μπορείς ανέφερε σε παρακαλώ το κατάστημα που τις βρήκες σ αυτή τη τιμή.
Φιλικα,
Κώστας

Edit: Ωραίος Γιαννη! Εκεί ειναι ακόμα πιο φθηνά. μόνο που χτυπάνε λίγο τα μεταφορικά απ' ό,τι είδα :Sad:

----------


## dal_kos

Γιάννη έχεις παραγγείλει από αυτή την εταιρία? Μπορούμε να την εμπιστευτούμε?

----------


## gsmaster

Ψωνίζω χρόνια απο εκει, πριν καν ανοίξει το site, πρίν είχε (και ακόμα έχει) e-bay store. 

Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να σπάσεις τα προιόντα που έχει σε πακέτο.

----------


## dal_kos

Απ' ό,τι είδα έχει 3 επιλογές μεταφορικών. Ποια διαλέγεις συνήθως και περίπου πόσο χρόνο κάνουν να φτάσουν? Το βλέπω να παραγγέλνω απο κει. Αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος άλλος ας ρίξει μια ματιά στο site και τις τιμές, μήπως κάνουμε ομαδική ωστε να συμφέρουν τα μεταφορικά.

----------


## dj_mike

Συμφωνω και γω. Και γω απο αυτον κανω αγορες , εχω παρει  παλμογραφο ψηφιακο και αργοτερα και γεννητρια προγραμματιζομενη. αψογος στην εξυπηρετηση!





> Ψωνίζω χρόνια απο εκει, πριν καν ανοίξει το site, πρίν είχε (και ακόμα έχει) e-bay store. 
> 
> Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να σπάσεις τα προιόντα που έχει σε πακέτο.

----------


## gsmaster

Ξεχασα να το γράψω πριν, να του στείλεις μαιλ να δηλώσει το δεμα σαν gift ή κάτω απο 20$ για να είσαι καλυμμένος με το τελωνείο. 

EMS είναι ταχυμεταφορές ΕΛΤΑ. Την τελευταία φορά το δεμα κρατήθηκε στο τελωνείο κανα μήνα και εκεί που περίμενα να πληρώσω κανα 150ευρω (αγορά των 350 ευρώ περίπου) πλήρωσα 6 ευρώ στον ταχυδρόμο. Εχει και κωδικό εντοπισμού. Ερχονται σε καμια βδομάδα με 10 μέρες αλλά αν το πιάσει τελωνείο....

Στις προηγούμενες αγορές με ΤΝΤ κουριερ στην πόρτα μου χωρίς τελωνείο χωρίς τίποτα. Σε καμια 5-6 μέρες έρχονται. κοστίζει κατιτις παραπάνω αλλά αξίζει.

----------


## klik

> klik Οι οθόνες είναι 16*2  αυτές που λέω περίπου 5,5€.



 αυτό δεν λέει. Τις πράσινες 2*16 τις βρίσκω κάτω απο 4 ευρώ στην Ελλάδα.

Αυτο του gsmaster με 4*20 με ενδιαφέρει. Είναι 50% κάτω απο ότι αγοράζω τώρα (αλλά έχει το ρίσκο πότε και αν θα σε τσιμπίσει κανένα τελωνείο καθότι οι προηγούμενες επιτυχίες δεν εξασφαλίζουν τις μελλοντικές :Crying: ).

----------


## dal_kos

Συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά που τις βρίσκετε 4 ευρώ τις 16*2?  :Confused1:  Πείτε μου κι εμένα να μη παιδεύομαι με παραγγελία απο το εξωτερικο...  :Sad:

----------


## lordi

Αξίζει η παραγγελία από εξωτερικό για να γλιτώσει κανείς 1euro?!?!?!

----------


## klik

Οι μπλέ δεν βρίσκονται στην Ελλάδα σε τετοια τιμή, μόνο οι πράσινες. Οπότε για θέμα εμφάνισης αξίζει να πάρεις απ'εξω

----------


## kitMAN

Κώστα, αν είναι να γίνει τελικά παραγγελιά από το το site που πρότεινε ο gsmaster, τότε ενδιαφέρομαι για μια 2χ16 http://www.sureelectronics.net/goods.php?id=123 μια 2χ24 και μια dotmatrix 64χ128 No.E-LM210 http://www.sureelectronics.net/category.php?id=29 μπλε φόντο με λευκούς χαρακτήρες.

----------


## Thanos10

Με ενδιαφερουν και εμενα κατι οθονες αν γινει παραγγελεια.

----------


## dal_kos

Παραγγελία θα γίνει Θάνο. Όποιος είχε παραγγείλει παλιότερα ας ενημερώσει αν είχε αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα με το τελωνείο. Γιατί το αφορολόγητο των 25ευρώ το έχουμε ξεπεράσει άνετα.

----------


## dal_kos

Ενημερώνω πως προς το παρόν είμαστε εγώ και ο kitMAN.
Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται παρακαλώ ας το δηλώσει άμεσα, καθώς ύστερα απο επικοινωνία, μπήκε στο ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα και το τελευταίο στοκ οθόνων 128*64.
Μέχρι τώρα έχουμε τα εξής είδη:
kitMAN

1)12864 Dot Matrix LCD Blue Backlight White & Demo Board No.DE-LM210 *$15.57*
2)2004 LCD White Characters Blue Backlight & Demo Board No.DE-LM202 *$8.30*
3)1602 LCD White Characters Blue Backlight & Demo Board No.DE-LM201 *$3.67*
4)2402 Characters LCD Module Red Backlight & Red Character No.DE-LM010 *$3.44* 
dal_kos

1)12864 Dot Matrix LCD Blue Backlight White & Demo Board No.DE-LM210 *$15.57*
2)2004 LCD White Characters Blue Backlight & Demo Board No.DE-LM202 *$8.30*
3)2* 1602 LCD White Characters Blue Backlight & Demo Board No.DE-LM201 *$3.67*
4)2402 Characters LCD Module Red Backlight & Red Character                               No.DE-LM010 *$3.44*
5)2004 LCD Module blue characters white backlight HD44780                      No.DE-LM014* $7.65*

Παρακαλώ όποιος ενδιαφέρεαι να ενημερώσει μέχρι την Τετάρτη, καθώς η παραγγελία θα γίνει τότε για λόγους στοκ.
Ευχαριστω.
Φιλικά Κωστας

----------


## Thanos10

Κωστα θελω και εγω καποιες οθονες.
1τεμχ 2004large lcd blue backlight&lcd demo board $29.52
1τεμχ 12864 dot matrix lcd blue backlight & demo board $15.57
3τεμχ 1602 module white charaters blue $ 3.30

----------


## dal_kos

Θάνο η πρώτη που ζήτησες δεν έχει στοκ απ' ό,τι βλέπω. Θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους. Σε περίπτωση που δεν έχουν άλλη θες να βάλεις κάποια άλη στη θέση της, ή να την αφαιρέσουμε?

----------


## Thanos10

Ενταξει Κωστα την ξεχναμε δεν πειραζει παμε για τις αλλες.

----------


## Thanos10

Κωστα μπορουμε να βαλουμε και αυτο μια που γινεται η παραγγελια 
*AVR STK500 V2.0 USB ISP Programmer* 16,47 $

----------


## dal_kos

Εντάξει Θάνο. Οπότε έχουμε τα εξής:
kitMAN

1)12864 Dot Matrix LCD Blue Backlight White & Demo Board No.DE-LM210 *$15.57*
2)2004 LCD White Characters Blue Backlight & Demo Board No.DE-LM202 *$8.30*
3)1602 LCD White Characters Blue Backlight & Demo Board No.DE-LM201 *$3.67*
4)2402 Characters LCD Module Red Backlight & Red Character No.DE-LM010 *$3.44* 
dal_kos

1)12864 Dot Matrix LCD Blue Backlight White & Demo Board No.DE-LM210 *$15.57*
2)2004 LCD White Characters Blue Backlight & Demo Board No.DE-LM202 *$8.30*
3)2* 1602 LCD White Characters Blue Backlight & Demo Board No.DE-LM201 *$3.67*
4)2402 Characters LCD Module Red Backlight & Red Character                               No.DE-LM010 *$3.44*
5)2004 LCD Module blue characters white backlight HD44780                      No.DE-LM014* $7.65*

Thanos10
1τεμχ 12864 dot matrix lcd blue backlight & demo board $15.57
3τεμχ 1602 module white charaters blue $ 3.30

----------


## Thanos10

> Εντάξει Θάνο. Οπότε έχουμε τα εξής:
> kitMAN
> 
> 1)12864 Dot Matrix LCD Blue Backlight White & Demo Board No.DE-LM210 *$15.57*
> 2)2004 LCD White Characters Blue Backlight & Demo Board No.DE-LM202 *$8.30*
> 3)1602 LCD White Characters Blue Backlight & Demo Board No.DE-LM201 *$3.67*
> 4)2402 Characters LCD Module Red Backlight & Red Character No.DE-LM010 *$3.44* 
> dal_kos
> 
> ...



 Κωστα δεν το εβαλες*AVR STK500 V2.0 USB ISP Programmer* 16,47 $

----------


## dal_kos

Δεν σε προλαβαίνω Θάνο  :Laugh: 
Λοιπόν η λίστα είναι όπως είπες.  :Smile:  Για να μην υπάρξουν παρεξηγήσεις είπαμε με το Γιώργο(kitMAN) τα μεταφορικά θα μοιραστούν ανάλογα με το βάρος. Αν υπάρχει κάποια άλλη πρόταση...

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω δεν εχω προβλημα ενταξει.

----------


## klik

Κώστα θέλω και εγω μια 10δα οθόνες μπλέ 4x20 (με τα 8 περίπου ευρώ) τις μικρού μεγέθους και μερικές dotmatrix. 
Μολις μπορέσω να επιβεβαιωσω τα χαρακτηριστικα (time problems :Crying: ) θα σου πω.

----------


## Thanos10

> Κωστα δεν το εβαλες*AVR STK500 V2.0 USB ISP Programmer* 16,47 $



Κωστα να βαλουμε και αυτες *Mini 0802 Characters LCD Module & LCD Demo 2,68$ 2 τεμχ*
*και 2 τεμχ απο αυτες 2004 LCD White Characters Blue Backlight & Demo Board $8,30*
*Απο μενα αυτα ειναι τα τελικα.*

----------


## Nemmesis

> Κωστα να βαλουμε και αυτες *Mini 0802 Characters LCD Module & LCD Demo 2,68$ 2 τεμχ*
> *Απο μενα αυτα ειναι τα τελικα.*



και εγω ηθελα απο αυτες αλλα ειναι out of stock οποτε  :Glare: 
αν βρεθει ακρη βαλτε 2τετοιες και για μενα...

----------


## dal_kos

Θάνο βάλε μου λινκ σε παρακαλώ γιατί τις πρώτες δε μπορώ να τις βρω. Παρακαλώ για ό,τι θέλετε να βάζετε λινκ, για να μη γίνει κάποιο μπέρδεμα. 
Νέα ενημέρωση:

kitMAN
_ 
1)12864 Dot Matrix LCD Blue Backlight White & Demo Board No.DE-LM210 $15.57
2)2004 LCD White Characters Blue Backlight & Demo Board No.DE-LM202 $8.30
3)1602 LCD White Characters Blue Backlight & Demo Board No.DE-LM201 $3.67
4)2402 Characters LCD Module Red Backlight & Red Character No.DE-LM010 $3.44 
5)AVR STK500 V2.0 USB ISP Programmer 16,47 $ 		
dal_kos

1)12864 Dot Matrix LCD Blue Backlight White & Demo Board No.DE-LM210 $15.57
2)2004 LCD White Characters Blue Backlight & Demo Board No.DE-LM202 $8.30
3)2* 1602 LCD White Characters Blue Backlight & Demo Board No.DE-LM201 $3.67
4)2402 Characters LCD Module Red Backlight & Red Character No.DE-LM010 $3.44
5)2004 LCD Module blue characters white backlight HD44780 No.DE-LM014 $7.65

Thanos10
1τεμχ 12864 dot matrix lcd blue backlight & demo board $15.57
3τεμχ 1602 module white charaters blue $ 3.30
AVR STK500 V2.0 USB ISP Programmer 16,47 $ 		
2 Mini 0802 Characters LCD Module & LCD Demo 2,68$
2 2004 LCD White Characters Blue Backlight & Demo Board $8,30
_

----------


## Thanos10

Κωστα εβαλα τα λινκ.
http://www.sureelectronics.net/goods.php?id=982 $16,47

http://www.sureelectronics.net/goods.php?id=132 $14,07
http://www.sureelectronics.net/goods.php?id=681 $3,67 2 τεμχ
http://www.sureelectronics.net/goods.php?id=682 $8,30
Για την μικρη οθονη αν δεν υπαρχει δεν πειραζει.

----------


## tasosmos

Παιδες ενδιαφερομαι κι εγω για μερικα πραγματα, ειναι μεν ψιλομπολικα αλλα ειναι μικρα σε βαρος και ογκο οποτε ελπιζω δεν θα προκαλεσω προβλημα.

http://www.sureelectronics.net/goods.php?id=681 (2 κομματια)
http://www.sureelectronics.net/goods.php?id=682
http://www.sureelectronics.net/goods.php?id=862
http://www.sureelectronics.net/goods.php?id=178 (2 κομματια)
http://www.sureelectronics.net/goods.php?id=162
http://www.sureelectronics.net/goods.php?id=642 (2 κομματια)


Συνολικο κοστος για τα δικα μου χωρις να υπολογιζουμε τυχον εκπτωσεις και μεταφορικα: 48,92$

----------


## gsmaster

Να κανονίσετε μόνο ποτε να έρθει το κλαρκ να ξεφορτώσει τις παλέττες απο το container.... Έτσι όπως πάτε θα το χρειαστείτε...

----------


## dal_kos

> Κώστα θέλω και εγω μια 10δα οθόνες μπλέ 4x20 (με τα 8 περίπου ευρώ) τις μικρού μεγέθους και μερικές dotmatrix. 
> Μολις μπορέσω να επιβεβαιωσω τα χαρακτηριστικα (time problems) θα σου πω.



klik επειδή απ' ό,τι βλέπω είσαι Χαλκιδική και τα πράγματα που θέλεις πολλά, πιστεύω πως ίσως είναι καλύτερα να τη κάνεις ξεχωρα τη παραγγελία σου. Θα σου έρθει και πιο οικονομικά από το να στα στείλω μετά με ΕΛΤΑ.

Απο εδώ και στο εξής *παραγγελίες μόνο από όσους έχουν δώσει ήδη ή βρίσκονται Αθήνα και δε θέλουν πάρα πολλά κομμάτια, γιατί μας βλέπω να έρχεται κούτα και τελωνείο.*

Για όσα προϊόντα δεν υπάρχει αρκετό απόθεμα για όλους θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας. Επίσης σε περίπτωση που σταματήσει στο τελωνείο, τα έξοδα θα επιμεριστούν ανάλογα με το κόστος.

----------


## kitMAN

Έχεις δίκιο Γιάννη. Έτσι όπως πάμε θα το σηκώσουμε όλο. Ήταν να μην μας δώσεις το link. Παραθέτω και εγώ την τελική έως τώρα παραγγελιά μου.
_1)12864 Dot Matrix LCD Blue Backlight White & Demo Board No.DE-LM210 $15.57_
_2)2004 LCD White Characters Blue Backlight & Demo Board No.DE-LM202 $8.30_
_3)1602 LCD White Characters Blue Backlight & Demo Board No.DE-LM201 $3.67_
_4)2402 Characters LCD Module Red Backlight & Red Character No.DE-LM010 $3.44_ 
_5)AVR STK500 V2.0 USB ISP Programmer_ _http://www.sureelectronics.net/goods.php?id=982_ *$16,47*
6)http://www.sureelectronics.net/goods.php?id=162 *$9.67*
7)http://www.sureelectronics.net/goods.php?id=168 *$5.52*
Προβλέπω να χαλάει το προξενιό. :Laugh:

----------


## tasosmos

Δεδομενου οτι οντως μαλλον θα μαζευτει υπερβολικα πολυ πραμα αν τα παραγγειλουμε ολα μαζι θα προτεινα αφου μαζεψουμε τα τελικα να γινει καποιος κατακερματισμος για να αποφυγουμε προβληματα με τελωνειο κτλ.

Πχ να παραγγειλουμε ολες τις οθονες μπλε 16χ2 μαζι, τις οθονες γραφικων μαζι, κτλ.

Ετσι πιστευω θα γλυτωσουμε και κατι απο μεταφορικα σε σχεση με το αν τα παραγγελναμε ατομικα και θα εχουμε και καποιες εκπτωσεις για οθονες κτλ που θελουν αρκετοι.

----------


## dal_kos

Τάσο καλή η ιδέα σου, αλλά αν γίνει κατακερματισμός ίσως είναι καλύτερα να γίνει κατακερματισμός ανα 3 άτομα για παράδειγμα. Γιατί έτσι όπως το βλέπω θα γυρνάω όλη την Αθηνα να τις μοιράσω τόσοι που μαζευτήκαμε.  :Smile: 

Θα παρακαλέσω όσοι είναι για παραγγελία να στείλουν μαζεμένα όλα όσα θέλουν μαζί με το συνολικό κόστος τους για επιβεβαίωση. Παρακαλώ λάβετε υπόψη και το ύψος του διαθέσιμου στοκ. 
Ευχαριστώ.
Φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------


## Thanos10

Κωστα θα ερθω εγω να τα παρω απο εσενα αυτο ειναι και το λογικο Αθηνα ειμαστε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## tasosmos

Αν χωριστουμε κατα ατομα θα χασουμε καποιες εκπτωσεις που γινονται με βαση την ποσοτητα απ'οτι ειδα. Γι'αυτο προτεινα να χωριστει ανα ειδος πχ.

Θα ελεγα αν ειναι να παμε για καναν καφε και να γινει εκει ο διαμοιρασμος, αλλιως οπου σε βολευει εσενα.

----------


## dal_kos

Παιδιά επειδή φτιάχνω τη παραγγελία, να ενημερώσω πως η μικρή οθόνη υπάρχει αλλά χωρίς το demo board. Παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με λίγο αν και ποιοι ενδιαφέρεστε για αυτή  :Rolleyes: 

[offtopic: Αυτη είναι συμβατή με 44780 ή θέλει διαφορετικό κώδικα?]

----------


## Nemmesis

> Παιδιά επειδή φτιάχνω τη παραγγελία, να ενημερώσω πως η μικρή οθόνη υπάρχει αλλά χωρίς το demo board. Παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με λίγο αν και ποιοι ενδιαφέρεστε για αυτή



αν δεν υπαρχει προβλημα εγω 4μικρες..
η τιμη ειναι η ιδια με αυτη που ειναι μαζι και το demo board?

----------


## dal_kos

Η τιμή Παναγιώτη είναι 1,82$ το κομμάτι χωρίς το demo board, ενώ με το demo board είναι 2,68$. Ωστόσο, το demo board απ' ό,τι βλέπω στη περιγραφή είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που δίνει για τις 44780, οπότε μπορείς είτε να το πάρεις ξέχωρα,(2.02$) είτε να σου χαρίσω ένα δικό μου.  :Smile: 

Επίσης Γιώργο(kitMAN) η κόκκινη οθόνη που ζήτησες δεν υπάρχει. Θες να την αφαιρέσουμε τελείως ή να την αντικαταστήσουμε με μια κόκκινη 2*16? 1602 LCD Module Red Characters Black Backlight HD44780

----------


## kitMAN

Όχι με κόκκινη αλλά με μπλε 2*16. Και έτσι γίνονται δύο οι 2*16 για εμένα.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Η τιμή Παναγιώτη είναι 1,82$ το κομμάτι χωρίς το demo board, ενώ με το demo board είναι 2,68$. Ωστόσο, το demo board απ' ό,τι βλέπω στη περιγραφή είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που δίνει για τις 44780, οπότε μπορείς είτε να το πάρεις ξέχωρα,(2.02$) είτε να σου χαρίσω ένα δικό μου.



σε ευχαριστω αλλα τι να το κανω το demo board?  μονο ενα μνμ δεν εμφανιζει ολο και ολο?
αν δεν υπαρχει προβλημα απο το πλευρας ογκου παραγγελιας θελω 
και 1 http://www.sureelectronics.net/goods.php?id=340
(δεν προκειται να προσθεσω τπτ αλλο)
επισης για τα λεφτα τωρα οποτε εισαι ετοιμος μου λες και στα στελνω με paypal

----------


## nikknikk4

> Η τιμή Παναγιώτη είναι 1,82$ το κομμάτι χωρίς το demo board, ενώ με το demo board είναι 2,68$. Ωστόσο, το demo board απ' ό,τι βλέπω στη περιγραφή είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που δίνει για τις 44780, οπότε μπορείς είτε να το πάρεις ξέχωρα,(2.02$) είτε να σου χαρίσω ένα δικό μου.



1,82$ το κομμάτι 
Ποια ακριβώς είναι αυτή μπορείς να Βάλης κάποιο link ?

.

----------


## dal_kos

To demo board εμφανιζει απλά το όνομα της εταιρίας για να δεις την οθόνη. Τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο δηλαδή. Παναγιώτη σε βάζω και εσένα στη παραγγελία.

Μέχρι τώρα έχουμε φτάσει στα 200 κάτι δολάρια, χωρίς τα μεταφορικά, και 2,5 κιλά βάρος δέματος.

Επειδή η 2004 LCD White Characters Blue Backlight & Demo Board υπάρχει μόνο σε 2 κομμάτια, κι έχουν ζητηθεί 3, θα πρότεινα να βάλουμε την απλή, 2004 LCD Module White Characters Blue Backlight HD44780 καθώς όσοι την έχουν ζητήσει έχουν πάρει κάποια άλλη με το αντίστοιχο demo board, οπότε δεν είναι απαραίτητο καθώς θα έχουν ήδη ένα τουλάχιστον. Παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με αν συμφωνείτε.

εδιτ: για νικ νικ http://www.sureelectronics.net/goods.php?id=122
Ελπίζω φίλε μου να είναι Αθήνα γιατί όπως δήλωσα και νωρίτερα, θα εξυπηρετήσω *ΜΟΝΟ ΑΘΗΝΑ*. Λυπάμαι μα έχουμε φτάσει πολύ ψηλά, και προβληματίζομαι και για το πως θα το καλύψω, καθώς είμαι φοιτητής.

----------


## kitMAN

ΟΚ. Εγώ συμφωνώ

----------


## Nemmesis

> 1,82$ το κομμάτι 
> Ποια ακριβώς είναι αυτή μπορείς να Βάλης κάποιο link ?
> 
> .



εδω http://www.sureelectronics.net/goods.php?id=122

----------


## Nemmesis

> Παναγιώτη σε βάζω και εσένα στη παραγγελία.



ναι...
οποτε εγω ειμαι 

4χ1,82 + 1χ10.58 = 17,86$ και τα μεταφορικα

----------


## tasosmos

Tα demo board δεν ειναι προγραμματιζομενα? Ειναι κλειδωμενοι οι pic? 

Νομιζα οτι εχουν καποιο bootloader και γραφεις οτι θες μεσω της usb (υποθετω) που εχει.

----------


## dal_kos

H usb Τασο είναι για τροφοδοσία 5v. Αλλά για να μη σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου διάβασε το datasheet τους εδώ: http://www.sure-electronics.net/down..._Ver1.0_EN.pdf

----------


## Nemmesis

> Tα demo board δεν ειναι προγραμματιζομενα? Ειναι κλειδωμενοι οι pic? 
> 
> Νομιζα οτι εχουν καποιο bootloader και γραφεις οτι θες μεσω της usb (υποθετω) που εχει.



αν δεις το pdf η usb ειναι μονο για τροφοδοσια ειναι... αλλα εχει icd για τον προγραμματισμο.. αλλα μην περιμενεις και πολλα απο τον 16f54 που φοραει

----------


## dal_kos

Λοιπόν παιδιά εφτιαξα τη λίστα με όλα όσα ζητήθηκαν. Το συνολικό ποσό ανέρχεται στα 280 δολάρια με τα μεταφορικά και το πακέτο είναι 2,535 κιλά. Επειδή δεν μπορώ να καλύψω τέτοιο ποσό μόνος μου, θα ήθελα να προτείνω να χωρίσουμε τα πράγματα σε ομοειδή και να γίνει η παραγγελία από 2 άτομα. Σας επισηνάπτω παρακάτω το πίνακα. Παρακαλώ ελέγχτε τον ενας-ενας και επιβεβαιώστε πως όλα είναι σωστά.

----------


## nikknikk4

> εδιτ: για νικ νικ http://www.sureelectronics.net/goods.php?id=122
> Ελπίζω φίλε μου να είναι Αθήνα γιατί όπως δήλωσα και νωρίτερα, θα εξυπηρετήσω *ΜΟΝΟ ΑΘΗΝΑ*. Λυπάμαι μα έχουμε φτάσει πολύ ψηλά, και προβληματίζομαι και για το πως θα το καλύψω, καθώς είμαι φοιτητής.



Αθήνα είναι αλλά θα ανέβει πολύ η παραγγελία και δεν θα συμμετέχω 
Σ έυχαριστω 
.

----------


## Thanos10

Κωστα αν σου στειλουμε χρηματα πες μας με ποιον τροπο.

----------


## dal_kos

Θάνο έχω λογαριασμό σε ΑΤΕ και Eurobank. Αν σε βολεύει πες μου να σου στείλω τον αριθμό. Θα προτιμούσα να μην μπει όλο το ποσό, γιατί η τελική τιμή πιθανόν να έχει μικροδιαφορές.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Thanos10

Kωστα στειλε με π.μ τον αριθμο λογαριασμου Eurobank. να σου στειλω το ποσο και μετα μου λες ποιο ειναι το υπολοιπο.

----------


## dal_kos

Παρακαλώ να *επιβεβαιώσετε ΟΛΟΙ* πως έχω βάλει σωστά τα πράγματα που σας αντιστοιχούν, μην έχω κάνει κανένα λάθος στη *λίστα*. Η παραγγελία θα δωθεί αύριο.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Thanos10

Κωστα τα ειδα εγω ειμαι ενταξει το πρωι θα παω γιαυτο που ειπαμε.

----------


## kitMAN

Το ίδιο ισχύει και για εμένα.

----------


## El_Kei

> Να κανονίσετε μόνο ποτε να έρθει το κλαρκ να ξεφορτώσει τις παλέττες απο το container.... Έτσι όπως πάτε θα το χρειαστείτε...



GSMaster..
δε βλέπω να κανονίζουν και για το κλάρκ..
χεχεχε..  :Tongue2:

----------


## dal_kos

Ενημερώνω πως η παραγγελία δόθηκε σήμερα, ωστόσο θα υπάρξει κάποια αναμονή διότι δεν υπάρχουν οι μικρές οθόνες 8*2 και ο ένας προγραμματιστής. Για οτιδήποτε νεότερο θα σας ενημερώσω.
Φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------


## Thanos10

Kωστα σε ενημερωσαν μηπως λεω μηπως ποσο θα κανουν.

----------


## dal_kos

Θάνο το πόσο θα κάνουν φαίνεται στη λίστα που είχα ανεβάσει. Απλά η τιμή που έχω υπολογίσει πιθανόν να έχει κάποιες μικροδιαφορές λόγω ισοτιμίας  και μεταφορικών, της τάξης του 1 ευρώ για όλα? κάπου εκεί... Αν δεν καταλαβα την ερώτησή σου, ενημέρωσέ με.
Φιλικά,
Κώστας

Edit: Συγγνώμη τώρα διάβασα 2η φορά την ερώτησή σου.. Θα γνωρίζουμε αύριο λογικά πόσο θα καθυστερήσουν, γιατί η επικοινωνία γίνεται ξημερώματα, λόγω διαφοράς ζώνης ώρας.

----------


## Thanos10

Κωστα για τον χρονο παραδοσης λεω.

----------


## dal_kos

Θάνο δες το edit.  :Blushing:

----------


## Thanos10

ΟΚ Κωστα ευχαριστω.

----------


## dal_kos

Η παραγγελία πέρασε,  και πληρώθηκε καθώς το στοκ ανανεώθηκε σήμερα. Για οποιοδήποτε νεότερο, θα σας ενημερώσω.

----------


## dal_kos

Παιδια σήμερα παρελαβα το δεμα. Θα ζητήσω συγγνώμη και κατανοηση, καθώς θα μπορέσω να μοιράσω τα πράγματα από το καινουριο χρόνο, καθώς είμαι άρρωστος και στο πατρικο μου και θα ξαναερθω Αθήνα από το νέο έτος. Να ενημερώσω πως με το τελωνείο δεν παρουσιάστηκε κανένα πρόβλημα. Εύχομαι καλές γιορτές σε όλους σας με υγεία.

----------


## tasosmos

Ok δεν υπαρχει προβλημα Κωστα, αφου πηγαν ολα καλα με την παραδοση κτλ τοτε μια χαρα. 
Καλες γιορτες και περαστικα!

----------


## kitMAN

Περαστικά Κώστα, και καλές γιορτές.

----------


## dal_kos

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές παιδιά.
Nemmesis, καθάρισε λίγο τα πμ σου, γιατί δε μπορώ να σου στείλω.

----------


## Nemmesis

ελα σορρυ.. δεν το ειχα προσεξει... στειλε τωρα...

----------


## Nemmesis

dal kos κοιτα λιγο τα pm σου....

----------


## dal_kos

Χρόνια Πολλά. Να ενημερώσω πως το Σαββατοκύριακο επιστρέφω, οπότε από Δευτέρα-Τρίτη θα μπορείτε να έρθετε να πάρετε τα πράγματα. Συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση παιδιά.

----------


## dal_kos

Παιδιά επέστρεψα Αθήνα, οπότε πλέον μπορείτε να μου στείλετε πμ να κανονίσουμε πότε γίνεται να έρθετε να πάρετε τα πράγματά σας. :Smile:

----------


## tasosmos

Μιας που παρελαβα σημερα τα δικα μου να ενημερωσω οτι οι οθονες παιζουν μια χαρα ως αναμενομενο, κανενα προβλημα τουλαχιστον με τα demo boards μιας που δεν εχω χρονο να ασχοληθω με κανονικο project.

Να ευχαριστησω ακομα μια φορα τον Κωστα για την εξυπηρετηση και φυσικα την αριστη συνεννοηση.  :Smile:

----------


## dal_kos

Να σαι καλά Τάσο. Περιμένω πρότζεκτ  :Smile:

----------


## Nemmesis

ναι παιδια... εγω ξεχασα να ενημερωσω... αριστος ο dal_kos...

----------


## firewalker

Από Ελλάδα υπάρχει κατάστημα για online παραγγελία 16x2, 16x4 ή 20x4; Τις πράσινες 16x2 που είναι φτηνές ποιος έχει στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## KOKAR

o Φανός έχει τα display που θέλεις...

----------


## kx5

Έχει υπόψη κανείς που μπορούμε να βρούμε σχετικά φθηνές lcd 2x20 ή 4x20 με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες?

----------


## firewalker

Τελευταία φορά που είχα ρωτήσει στον Φανό μου είχε πει για 12 € το φτηνότερο. Και για να είσαι σίγουρος πρέπει να πας εκεί. Έχει σελίδα;

----------


## Thanos10

Ο φανος δεν εχει σελιδα δυστυχως.
Δες και εδω http://gr.rsdelivers.com/catalogue/c...eric/1280.aspx

----------


## cycler

> Έχει υπόψη κανείς που μπορούμε να βρούμε σχετικά φθηνές lcd 2x20 ή 4x20 με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες?



Δεν έχει πέσει ποτέ στα χέρια μου οθόνη με ενσωματωμένους ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. Έχει δουλέψει ποτέ κανείς με κάποια;

Εγώ δουλεύω με τις κλασικές και βάζω δικά μου ελληνικά στη CGRAM.

Μπορώ να σας δώσω και τη βιβλιοθήκη μου αν την θέλει κανείς. Είναι για CCS C που χρησιμοποιώ αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι μπορείτε να τη μετατρέψετε λίγο για άλλους C compilers.

----------


## firewalker

Να, αν μπορείς πόσταρε την.

----------


## cycler

> Να, αν μπορείς πόσταρε την.



Οκ!
Κατ'αρχή την κάνεις #include μετά την στάνταρ βιβλιοθήκη LCD



```
#include <LCD.C>
#include <greek_LCD_44780.C>
```


Λοιπόν μετά το initialisation της στάνταρ βιβλιοθήκης για επικοινωνία με την LCD οθόνη [LCD_INΙT();] καλείς την συνάρτηση 



```
 
Store_Custom_Char();
```


που βάζει στη μνήμη τα ελληνικά.

Μπαίνουν στην εξής σειρά από το 0 μέχρι το 7:
Γ,Δ,Λ,Ξ,Π,Φ,Ψ,Ω.

Για να καλέσεις το Π για παράδειγμα βάζεις τον κωδικό \4, το Ω τον \7 μέσα σε μια printf.

Για παράδειγμα το




```
printf (lcd_putc, "\f\4A\2\2I!");
```


τυπώνει στην πάνω αριστερή γωνία (\f) τη λέξη ΠΑΛΛΙ!

Για να τυπώσεις το Θ και το Σ χρησιμοποιείς τα ενσωματωμένα μαθηματικά σύμβολλα του display, εντάξει το Θ είναι κάπως μικρό...
και τα τυπώνεις με την lcd_send_byte(1, n);
Το n είναι η διεύθυνση στην οποία βρίσκεται ο χαρακτήρας που θέλεις.

Α! με τον ίδιο τρόπο τυπώνεις και το Γ γιατί \0 σημαίνει και τέλος του string και τα επόμενα δεν τυπώνονται ποτέ...
 :Wink: 

Ελπίζω να φανεί χρήσιμη...

----------


## cycler

Μήπως να την ποστάρω σε νέο thread για να μη χαθεί σ'αυτό το μακρυνάρι εδώ;

----------


## firewalker

Καλό θα ήταν να είναι κάπου μόνο του.

Τελικά παράγγειλα από το Ebay.co.uk δυο 2x16 στα 8 € μαζί με τα μεταφορικά από Κίνα. Τώρα πότε θα φτάσουν...

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σας,
εγώ χρησιμοποιώ LCD WH1602D-YYH-ETK  2x16 με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες
της Winstar, χονδρική από Superchip, δείγματα και μικρή ποσότητα από τα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών (άν δεν έχουν ζητάνε...)
Παλαιότερα λύση έδιναν η Micrelec και ο Σταυριανός
Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## kx5

Δυστυχώς οι 7 custom characters που μπορείς να ορίσεις δεν είναι αρκετοί για μικρά ελληνικά. Ήθελα να κάνω μια παρουσίαση και θα ήταν ωραία αν είχα μια 4x20 lcd με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.

Η μόνη lcd που έχω με όλο το ελληνικό αλφάβητο είναι μια 2x16 Samsung V0020210ER. Η μνήμη της είναι γεμάτη με χρήσιμα σύμβολα, ειδικούς χαρακτήρες για μαθηματικά, ιαπωνικό αλφάβητο και ορισμένα ιδεογράμματα!
Αναρωτιέμαι... πόσο δύσκολο είναι για τους κατασκευαστές να κάνουν το ίδιο στις lcd που πουλάνε?

Από ebay αγοράζω φθηνές οθόνες (πχ 4x40 16 ευρώ) αλλά από extra χαρακτήρες μαύρα χάλια.

----------


## 816GR

> Έχει υπόψη κανείς που μπορούμε να βρούμε σχετικά φθηνές lcd 2x20 ή 4x20 με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες?



Κοίταξε μήπως βρεις οθόνη BTHQ 22005VSS. ΕΧΕΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ CODE PAGE.

----------


## BOOMER

Αν θες ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ

http://agricom.gr/eshop/product_info...roducts_id=326

----------

